# Sage Duo Temp Pro leaking



## davelittlewood (Apr 2, 2018)

When I turn on the machine I get more than just a little water dripping out of the overflow in the the drain tray.

Measured it at 250ml in about 20 seconds!

It still produces a decent extraction but my Sage grinder has also developed a fault as I can't change the grind time.

Think it's time to just get another machine.
Thinking about getting a Barista Pro.

Any good??


----------



## BigBeanHead (2 mo ago)

Have you tried opening the machine and fixing it?


----------

